#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Τοπογραφικά >  > > >  >  > Σχέδια Πόλης - Εφαρμογή >  > > >  >  >  Τεχνική έκθεση 129/1976 στην Αθήνα

## makap

Μετά από αναζήτηση στο αρχείο του Δήμου Αθηναίων/ Τμήμα Τοπογραφικού, δεν βρέθηκε η ΤΕ 129/1976 που αφορά στον καθορισμό της ΟΓ του ΟΤ 58 που περικλείεται από τις οδούς Φωκυλίδου, Λυκαβηττού, Χέρσωνος και του ΚΧ της Σχιστής Πέτρας στο Κολωνάκι.

Παρακαλώ τους συναδέλφους, που έχουν ασχοληθεί με τη συγκεκριμένη περιοχή, να κοιτάξουν στο αρχείο τους, αν έχουν τη συγκεκριμένη ΤΕ γιατί διαφορετικά πρέπει να συνταχθεί ΔΕ για όλο το ΟΤ.

ΥΓ. Προς αποφυγή οποιασήποτε παρανόησης, το ίδιο θέμα έχει αναρτηθεί και στο άλλο forum προκειμένου να αυξηθούν οι πιθανότητες ανεύρεσης της ΤΕ.

----------


## Evan

τι είναι ΔΕ;

----------


## makap

ΔΕ = Διάγραμμα Εφαρμογής.
Μέχρι το 1979, τα ρυμοτομικά σχέδια (ΡΣ), που είχαν εγκριθεί με τη διαδικασία του νδ 1923, εφαρμοζόντουσαν στο έδαφος με Τεχνικές Εκθέσεις που συντάσσονταν από οποιοδήποτε υπάλληλο της Πολεοδομίας υπηρετούσε στο Τοπογραφικό Τμήμα, με θεώρηση από τον Προϊστάμενο, και αφορούσε στο τμήμα της οδού, όπου βρισκόταν το οικόπεδο του αιτούντος. Με την εγκύκλιο Γ24/1979, ορίστηκε ότι η εφαρμογή στο έδαφος αυτών των ΡΣ, θα γίνεται, εφεξής, με ΔΕ, δηλαδή με τοπογραφικό διάγραμμα, που συντάσσεται από ιδιώτη μηχανικό, αφορά στην έκταση ολόκληρου του ΟΤ, που βρίσκεται το οικόπεδο του αιτούντος, και θεωρείται από τον Προϊστάμενο της Πολεοδομίας. Στην ουσία, δηλαδή, εφαρμόζεται ολόκληρο το ΟΤ και όχι το περιορισμένο τμήμα μιας οδού, με στόχο να ελαχιστοποιηθούν τα σφάλματα εφαρμογής που οφείλονταν στη μέθοδο των ΤΕ.

Τα αποτελέσματα αυτής της αποσπασματικής εφαρμογής του ΡΣ, ήταν μία από τις αφορμές να καθιερώσει ο μακαρίτης Α. Τρίτσης, ως υπουργός ΥΧΟΠ τότε, την Πράξη Εφαρμογής, με το ν. 1337/1983, στην οποία περιλαμβάνονται, πλέον, όχι μόνο η εφαρμογή του ΡΣ, για τα ΡΣ που εγκρίνονται μετά το 1983, αλλά ο αναλογισμός και η τακτοποίηση των οικοπέδων της πολεοδομικής ενότητας και η νεοεισαχθείσα, τότε, έννοια της εισφοράς σε γη και σε χρήμα για τη δημιουργία των κοινόχρηστων χώρων.

Με παρέσυρες και έγραψα πολλά περισσότερα από αυτά που ζήτησες αλλά, νομίζω ότι, είναι ενδιαφέροντα στοιχεία για τους νεώτερους.

----------

Evan

----------

